# شرح خيمة الاجتماع



## mystro_888 (20 ديسمبر 2010)

سلام ونعمة

شرح خيمة الاجتماع بالصور
powerpoint

مفيد جدًا لاجتماعات الشباب والدراسة الشخصية

ملحوظة: الشرح لا يوجد به الرموز والمعاني الروحية، ولكن شرح مواد وتفاصيل البناء فقط

للتحميل 3.41mb
اضغط هنا

اتمني أن يعجبكم
سلام​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (21 ديسمبر 2010)

المشكلة انه بيشتل على اوفيس 2007 بس

لكن الموضوع مفيد جدا جدا .. واكيد هيفيد الخدام
شكرا ليك .. ربنا يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (21 ديسمبر 2010)

جميل جدا

شكراا

سلام الرب يسوع


----------



## mystro_888 (21 ديسمبر 2010)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> المشكلة انه بيشتل على اوفيس 2007 بس
> 
> لكن الموضوع مفيد جدا جدا .. واكيد هيفيد الخدام
> شكرا ليك .. ربنا يباركك




شكرا !ابن الملك!
بيشتغل علي اوفيس 2007 و2010

علشان كل لما احوله لـ أوفيس 97 الاقي الاسهم اتلغبطت :a82:

----
شكرا اخي نهيسي


سلام​


----------



## جون ويسلي (21 ديسمبر 2010)

_شكرا لك اخي الحبيب  موضوع جميل  وبالفعل ده موضوع مهم جدا جدا_
_وللأستذادة يمكنكم ان تشاهدو الصور_




















خيمة الاجتمـــــاع – خيمة الشهادة
*مسكن الله مع شعبه*


















​











































_وللمشاهدة فيديو يمكنكم ان تشاهدوه_
_ هناhttp://christian-dogma.com/vb/showthread.php?t=38184_


----------

